# Where to Stay in the Lake District .



## martin_k (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good site in the Lake District for the end of February / start of March as my wife and I are taking a VW camper van there. We have been to the Lakes before but never in a camper van.
We would like somewhere
with a nice view;
which might have a pub nearby, but is not in the middle or even the edge of a town;
with an electric hook up;
in the heart of the lakes, rather than too close to the edge.
We don't want to be on a large hard standing, but hopefully grass/gravel.
Any suggestions gratefully received.
Many thanks,
Martin


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Lakes*

Hi there welcome to the forum, you need to look if there are any CL sites in the area, 
Eddie.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Lakes*

Or you can look at, Skyeside camping park, or castelrigg


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

or http://burns-farm.co.uk near Threlkeld.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

NT Campsite, gt Langdale, 5 minutes from the walkers bar, and the Old Dungeon Gill hotel

Lovely setting and fabulous walking especially if you can still walk up to the tarn and the mountains, sadly we no longer can Otherwise a lovely walk up Mikledon valley along the mountain stream, or the other way towards Elterwater 

campsite has a small shop for basic provisions but not too far from Ambleside if you fancy a drive into town for fish and chips  

Right round the other side of the Lakes Nether Wasdale, a pub either side easy access to wast water a most beautiful valley
Aldra


----------



## martin_k (Jan 16, 2014)

My thanks for all those suggestions ...
We stayed first at Sykeside, close to Brotherswater: excellent facilities, quiet - but then it should be at the end of February. 
We then moved to the NT site at Wasdale Head, which is a stunning setting and well worth the long drive to get there.
We hired our camper van, Fleur, from Rainbow Camper Hire for whom nothing was too much trouble. 
Sure, no power steering, rear engine and rear wheel drive took some getting used to but the journey became every bit as important as the destination. And while we stayed clear of the most notorious of the Lake District passes, she went up and down water-soaked hills that were every bit as steep, without missing a beat. 
We had a wonderful time.
Martin


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

martin_k

So glad you enjoyed your foray into Motorhoming. Welcome to the fold.

Regards


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant Martin 

They Lake District is fantastic, Wasdale is stunning

I hope in the future you will own your own van

Then the real freedom begins

Aldra


----------

